

In Defense of Anonymous Speech - jbp
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120212133227775#

======
kylemaxwell
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3582904>

~~~
jbp
True, I upvoted that and wanted wider exposure for this article. So I thought
resubmission at different time would work, but apparently not.

